
Coronavirus Parties? - hsnewman
A large part of our population are children 0-14, who don&#x27;t succumb to the coronavirus.  Is the government evaluating the option of purposefully quarantining those children at schools and infecting them, keeping them until they are no longer infectious, in order to immunize a large portion of our community?  Similar to pox parties?
======
a3n
Yes, the government is working on exactly this. The president is planning to
open the economy on Easter Sunday, which day he says there will be "packed
churches."

Those are the pox parties.

------
cliffy
No, because it's absurdly stupid.

------
KukicAdnan
What? No.

